# Morgan Guitars?



## mandoman

Anyone here have one, or have played one?
I seen J P Cormier play one a while ago and had to give one a try, I loved it. a plus that its Made in Canada.

I would love a Review fr someone that has had one for a while..They are pretty Pricey, so I guess You really have to do your homework before taking a chance on buying one.


----------



## Mooh

There used to be a store in Owen Sound that often had them, so I played a few there and was always impressed. Quite nice in every way. Might have considered buying one if I didn't already have nice flattops.

There are likely a few being played in the Owen Sound area.

Haven't seen J.P. Cormier play one. Anytime I've seen him he's had Yamaha and House guitars.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mandoman

I seen JP play one once I think It was sort of Morgan Guitar ad..can't find it anywhere on utube...They do have him on their site as a artice that plays Morgan. I guess I could be there to if they gave me a free one...LOL

JP is one great player.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Ship of fools

*Great guitars*

But for some reason my friends always talk me into selling them mine instead of going out and buying a new one, they are made out here on the westcoast and you'd be lucky to find one stay in the store very long before they get grabbed up, I have had the pleasure of owning three and would gladly add another to my stable if I was still working as much.Ship


----------



## Denisguitar

*I own a morgan DM and I love it*

I own a morgan DM.

That is the guitar I did fall in love with when I was shopping for an acoustic a couple of years ago. I am not a pro and do not own a huge collection like most of the people on this forum, but I did try quite a number of different guitars when I was shopping for one (taylors, gibson, martins, larrivee).., and that was the one I couldn`t stop playing once I got it in my hands.

I always have great compliments from more experience players who tries it.

This being said. The guitar itself is very similar to a Larrivee in its design and specifications and maybe a little notch above in the overall finition and care given compared to its equivalent larivee. If you are not too excited by the Larivee, the chances are you might not like the Morgan too. 

The owner of Morgan was working for Larrivee and I think use the same installations / factory.

You can hear it on : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ReIg_9tdpM

and the morgan guitar site: http://www.morganguitars.com/index.asp

Morgan tend to be on the expensive side, but sometimes you can get a great deal / discount too since they usually take a while to sell. I have seen in the past some distributors very willing to let them go at an important discount to make some room for other easier to sell gear (lack of brand awareness from most potential buyers).

Hope this help.

Cheers 

Denis


----------



## Ship of fools

*Way to go Denis*

Its not the amount of guitars that you own Denis, but you have one of the better ones and that almost always helps folks play better, greta guitar and I am sure that you are very happy.Ship......a pic or two would be real nice as they always seem to photgraph very nicely


----------



## keto

I like mine so much I traded a Martin D-41 for it. Mine's a rosewood dread.


----------



## speedster

nice looking guitar indeed. What shop carried them in Owen Sound ?

Jensen's, Fromagers or Dave Fromagers ????

I hadn't seen any around these parts, I did buy a new Johnson off of Dan Campbell Music a couple years ago..

There a good buy for the money... 

Didn't realize Morgan was made in Canada either.......


----------



## Mooh

speedster said:


> nice looking guitar indeed. What shop carried them in Owen Sound ?
> 
> Jensen's, Fromagers or Dave Fromagers ????
> 
> I hadn't seen any around these parts, I did buy a new Johnson off of Dan Campbell Music a couple years ago..
> 
> There a good buy for the money...
> 
> Didn't realize Morgan was made in Canada either.......


Larry Jensen had them. Sorry to see that store close, Larry was a good guy to deal with.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky

I played one at a booth at the Calgary Folk Festival a few years ago. It felt really nice but due to the surroundings I couldn't really tell what it sounded like. I believe the builder apprenticed or worked with Jean Larrivee at some point... or so I was told.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

I sold those guitars to JP. He traded in a custom Santa Cruz guitar that was to become a "name" model. This was about 8 or 9 years ago. I don't think he's playing them now. At least he wasn't when I ran into him this fall. 'Mind you I think JP is on a constant search for a moving target in the sound department. Some players never find it. But it doesn't stop them from the hunt. 

My understanding is that these guitars are(or were at the time) spec'd out pretty tightly at the Larrivee plant in Vancouver by David Ianone. I began to think of them as a very consistent ultra high quality Larrivee (not a bad thing at all) with Ianone's stamp of approval. I've been told recently that this has changed and that David is now hand building all of these guitars. This is only hearsay at this point. 

Suffice it to say that Morans are excellent instruments in all ways. And I love the blue in the binding. A classy thing. Anyone with a Morgan guitar can be proud.


----------



## opentuner

*Morgan vs Taylor*

How does a Morgan acoustic compare to the Taylors? I found the YouTube video interesting but the sound was not as rich as I like, which could well be the fact that I am listening on a computer. I have never seen Morgans here in Montreal but they sound fascinating.




Denisguitar said:


> I own a morgan DM.
> 
> That is the guitar I did fall in love with when I was shopping for an acoustic a couple of years ago. I am not a pro and do not own a huge collection like most of the people on this forum, but I did try quite a number of different guitars when I was shopping for one (taylors, gibson, martins, larrivee).., and that was the one I couldn`t stop playing once I got it in my hands.
> 
> I always have great compliments from more experience players who tries it.
> 
> This being said. The guitar itself is very similar to a Larrivee in its design and specifications and maybe a little notch above in the overall finition and care given compared to its equivalent larivee. If you are not too excited by the Larivee, the chances are you might not like the Morgan too.
> 
> The owner of Morgan was working for Larrivee and I think use the same installations / factory.
> 
> You can hear it on : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ReIg_9tdpM
> 
> and the morgan guitar site: http://www.morganguitars.com/index.asp
> 
> Morgan tend to be on the expensive side, but sometimes you can get a great deal / discount too since they usually take a while to sell. I have seen in the past some distributors very willing to let them go at an important discount to make some room for other easier to sell gear (lack of brand awareness from most potential buyers).
> 
> Hope this help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Denis


----------



## Denisguitar

*Morgan in youtube sound*

I totally agree that the sound clip in the enclosed youtube is not very descriptive of the real sound you might get when playing yourself. I think you can email the authors of this youtube clip to get a high definition clip of the capture, but still, being an owner of the similar DM guitar, I was a bit surprised (read disapointed) when I played this clip (I suspect it also depends a lot of the kind of strings you are installing).. In a nutshell I didn`t like what I did hear on that clip, it didn`t sound like my guitar. Maybe because the performer tends to play it a bit like a banjo, I can't say for sure (note I am not an expert in anyway).

When I was myself trying Taylors I found them to sound more 'metalic' than the Morgan I got my hands on, but I the end of the day it might be just related to the strings it comes equiped with. I been struggling a bit myself trying different sets of strings going through some I did like and others I didn`t. So many people won't go with anything else than a Taylor, there must be a reason for sure.

Denis


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Mike MacLeod

I'm with NKjanssen. I couldn't have said it better. I could have said it using many many more words and some esoteric, erudite, and obfuscatory phases, but I could NOT have said it better.


----------



## GuitarPix

For the fingerstyle I like to play, I find the Taylor "thin and metalic" (although the models I prefer have a really nice bass end to them) work a little better for me - but the Morgans I've played would certainly fit the bill better for the more "singer/songwriter" stummed and travis-picked pieces - I think one would really work with my voice in those. Again, it comes down to taste - but at the same time, if you got a Morgan I'm betting you wouldn't be disappointed in any way - the ones I've played were really solid sounding, and very comfortable to play.


----------



## Mudder

What are the OOR model like. Is it with pickgurd or not


----------

